#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Compartilhar Conexão no UBUNTU

## ICHUBrasil

Algo que passei um pouco de trabalho para descobrir era a forma de compartilhar a rede para outro computador, por meio de um cabo cross-over, no Ubuntu.

Aqui explicarei como compartilhar a rede sem switte ou qualquer desses aparelhos, mas caso queria usa-los basta ligar um cabo paraledo no switte:

* Um computador com duas placas de rede (uma para conectar na rede, e a outra para conectar no outro pc);
* Um computador com apenas uma placa de rede (pode até ter mais de uma, mas precisaremos aqui de apenas uma) ;
* Um cabo cross-over. :-)

São necessários 2 passos agora:

1. Configurar uma rede doméstica
No computador que está conectado à rede, há duas placas de rede: uma que se conecta na rede (óbvio), e a outra que irá se conectar ao outro computador, com o qual iremos compartilhar a rede. Normalmente, a placa de rede conectada à rede é a eth0, e a outra conectada ao segundo computador é a eth1 (vamos admitir assim no exemplo). Bem, isso não é uma regra, pode estar ao contrário. Cabe a você descobrir sua configuração correta, nem que seja por tentativa e erro.
Bem, nesse computador que tem as 2 placas, vá em Sistema->Administração->Rede. Clique na interface eth1 e em Propriedades. Aparece uma tela assim:
Tela de configuração de rede no Ubuntu

Bem, obviamente você deve deixar marcado o Habilitar essa conexão. A configuração deve ser Endereço IP estático. O endereço IP pode colocar esse mesmo, 192.168.0.1″. A máscara de subrede também: 255.255.255.0″. E o endereço do gateway pode deixar em branco mesmo (ou use o gateway de seu provedor de internet).
Clique Ok, e caso a conexão não esteja ativa (dá pra ver essa informação na janela que ficou aberta agora), clique no botão Ativar.
No outro pc, deve ser feita a mesma coisa, contudo, com pequenas diferenças: a interface do outro computador será eth0, e não eth1 (normalmente é assim, mas pode variar se você tiver mais de uma placa de rede no segundo pc); além disso, o IP da outra máquina deve ser 192.168.0.2″; a máscara deve ser a mesma (255.255.255.0), mas o gateway deve ser o IP do computador servidor, ou seja, 192.168.0.1″. Além disso, na tela de configuração das redes, deve ser configurado um DNS; o endereço de DNS pode ser conseguido assim: veja o DNS no computador que está conectado à rede (também na tela de configuração de redes, aba DNS), ou pegue um DNS público, ou ainda melhor: consulte seu provedor de serviços de rede para saber qual DNS usar.
E assim a rede doméstica (interna) estará ativada. Falta o passo 2.

2. Carregar o NAT (compartilhamento) na inicialização
ATENÇÃO: ESSE PASSO SÓ DEVE SER FEITO NO COMPUTADOR QUE TEM AS DUAS PLACAS DE REDE (AQUELE QUE ESTÁ CONECTADO À REDE).

Bem, pra isso, basta fazer, num terminal: 

$ sudo nano /usr/bin/compartilharRede

Vai abrir o editor nano. Nesse arquivo, digite:

/bin/bash
modprobe iptable_nat
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

Se quiser copiar daí de cima e colar no terminal, pode fazer. Para colar no terminal, eu uso Shift+Insert.
Bem, note que o -o eth0″ ali é porque por padrão se conecta na rede com a eth0 (no pc com duas placas). Ajuste para a sua situação, se necessário.
Ainda no nano, dê Ctrl+o, Enter, e Ctrl+x. Assim o nano terá fechado.

Agora, no terminal, digite:

$ sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/compartilharRede

Agora, vá em Sistema->Preferências->Sessões. Aba Programas iniciais. Adicione um novo programa ali na lista, o compartilharRede (sem as aspas!). 

E pronto! Agora, sempre que seu pc com duas placas de rede iniciar, ele vai executar o compartilharRede, e assim a rede já estará sendo compartilhada! :-)
Espero que tenha sido de ajuda. Um abraço.

----------


## ICHUBrasil

so pra lembrar galera no meu caso eu tive que atualizar o Ubuntu pra funcionar direito então é melhor fazer a atualização do sistema antes de fazer o procedimento


valeu

----------

